# Building chest mass..



## l6max (Sep 8, 2010)

Hey lads,

So i've been training for around a year serious but cannot for the life of me seem to get my chest to grow.. 

I dont stick to the same routine week in week out, switch it up to try and 'shock'

Is there anything people have found better than the rest for building general mass/bulk?

Or any exercises that seem to hit the lower and upper well...

Thanks!


----------



## l6max (Sep 8, 2010)

P.s would anyone recommend german volume training or y3t to help, and as a general training programme..


----------



## mojo-jojo (Jul 8, 2012)

what is your chest routine atm?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

post up what you have been doing mate so we can have a look ??

exercises reps weights and how long you have been doing that routine for


----------



## l6max (Sep 8, 2010)

mojo-jojo said:


> what is your chest routine atm?





flinty90 said:


> post up what you have been doing mate so we can have a look ??
> 
> exercises reps weights and how long you have been doing that routine for


Chest press machine - 2x warm up, 3x 8-10reps

Flat DB Bench press - 3x 8-10reps

Dips - 3x 8-10reps

Cable flyes - 4x 8-10reps

Thats an average day, but exercises change depending on how im feeling on the day..


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

l6max said:


> Chest press machine - 2x warm up, 3x 8-10reps
> 
> Flat DB Bench press - 3x 8-10reps
> 
> ...


how are you structuring the weight ?? are they all to failure are the dropsets or just one weight for all reps and sets ??


----------



## l6max (Sep 8, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> how are you structuring the weight ?? are they all to failure are the dropsets or just one weight for all reps and sets ??


Mixtures, most to failure. Will often drop set on the cable flyes to end..

I've had a read about and think i may give the Y3T programme a shot, will post up the workout once ive typed it all up.


----------



## Lic01 (May 5, 2008)

Having the same problem:

*BB Bench: *

8 reps 4 sets

*Incline DB Flys:*

8 reps 4 sets

*Incline DB Press:*

8 reps 3 sets

*Hammer Strength Decline Machine:*

10 reps 3 sets

*Decline Cable Cross:*

10 reps 3 sets

On every exercise, the last rep of the set is failure - if I hit 4 sets of 8 I up weight next session.

All advice grateful!


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

I would be more inclined to ask how much your eating...lift heavy weights and eat enough kcals and you will grow,pretty much regardless of how you train imo.


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

Any decline pressing?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

For starters I would do dumbell press before machine press. Reason being machine presses are useful for going to complete failure, squeezing those last reps out and even doing half reps to completely get the last out of your muscles.

DB press it is hard to go to complete failure without a decent spotter, so do these first, then machine press second, that way you wont be scared of hurting yourself/looking like a bellend if you have to drop the dumbells.


----------



## jonesy76 (Feb 22, 2010)

Train to failure each set and as heavy as poss and eat right and you'll grow for sure !!


----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)

why are you changing your exercises each week? how do you know what will work for you if your not sticking to a routine?

i would stick to a routine for at least 3 months. rotate the order you do your exercises each week.

chest routine

decline bench 12 12 6-8

incline d/b press 12 12 6-8

flat d/b flyes 12 max


----------



## lickatsplit (Aug 21, 2012)

drop the weight, up the reps. totally take out any machine work including smith machine.

Machines can be biased towards one side of your body.

start aiming for 15-20 reps, 3-4 sets.

swap your cable flies for dumbells.

Incline press, incline press, incline press.

and if you can, suicide presses


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

So confusing... One person will say heavy as possible low reps, another will say lower weight and more reps.....

I wouldn't go on people's advice as its only what works for them, find what works for you


----------



## H U N T E R (Nov 12, 2012)

sckeane said:


> So confusing... One person will say heavy as possible low reps, another will say lower weight and more reps.....
> 
> I wouldn't go on people's advice as its only what works for them, find what works for you


I always think this people say one thing and someone says something else.

Got to find what helps you train hard eat well and eat lots and hopefully

You will grow my chest is my weak point but injurys don't help my cause


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

sckeane said:


> So confusing... One person will say heavy as possible low reps, another will say lower weight and more reps.....


IMO, you need heavy to build up good strength. And that strength will then lead to growth. There's no point banging out 20 reps of 30kg. All you're going to do is fatigue the muscle and it's unlikely to tear it. But if you can press 100kg or more for reps, I reckon it's almost impossible not to get growth.

So build up to a decent weight using low reps. Then when you get there, start adding reps to it.


----------



## rb79 (Mar 7, 2012)

i have the same problem with my chest not growing.. my current routein works out that i train my chest every 5/6 days.. is that enough or should it be at least twice aweek?


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2013)

Everyone is different, I tend to respond to heavy weight, then a dropset to squeeze the last bits out to failure.

So say each exercise 3 sets, 2 warmup 10, 8 reps. 3rd set Working 4+ unassisted reps, if you have a spotter use him (assisted reps), force as many out as you can

Half the weight, and go again to failure, again if you have a spotter make sure you get even failure on the negative.

My routine is usually

Inc DB

Dips

Cable Crossovers

Machine Fly


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

what about this ever seen a guy benching 100kg with a small chest? strength = growth imo

a pal of mine is roughly about the same size as me a can bench 110 for reps he can bench 80 for reps the difference in chest mass is massive!

its like a skinny girls ass compared to a curvy girls ass

also are you getting growth in other area and chest is not?


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

zak007 said:


> what about this ever seen a guy benching 100kg with a small chest?


Me


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

sckeane said:


> Me


very rarely......


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

zak007 said:


> very rarely......


I joke I joke.... I hope my chest isn't that small..... Lol


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Just lift more weight than the session before and your chest will grow


----------



## tony_1170 (Jun 25, 2012)

I'm 5'7 and no spring chicken at 43, but bench 110kg. I have short arms does that help lol.

I don't look massive either. I warm up on 10x 50kg.. 10x70kg then 8x90kg then 6x100kg then 6x110kg. At least 3mins inbetween.

When on AAS, can go more, have to be careful on shoulders though


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

tony_1170 said:


> I'm 5'7 and no spring chicken at 43, but bench 110kg. I have short arms does that help lol.
> 
> I don't look massive either. I warm up on 10x 50kg.. 10x70kg then 8x90kg then 6x100kg then 6x110kg. At least 3mins inbetween.
> 
> When on AAS, can go more, have to be careful on shoulders though


3 mins in between?! That's a hell of a test period?!


----------



## pdjs01 (Sep 3, 2011)

Your body will only grow if it needs to... Kinda like a self defense to cope with what it couldn't last time you was in the gym.

If you aint growing you need to work harder, give your chest a reason to grow.

If your in a caloric surplus it'll grow either way not training enough n you'll get fat . Train right and you'll grow some muscle.

So to sum up A, your not working it hard enough and B, your not eating enough. Simples


----------



## pdjs01 (Sep 3, 2011)

Plus rome wasnt built in a day mate, one year isnt very long. Im into my third year and and just now seeing what i call 'good gains' be patient.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

i have a dinner plate chest lol - mine is

flat bench

20kg increments to failure untill i max out at 6 reps..

incline dumbells

10kg increments to failure, then 5kg increment till im topping out at about 6 reps..

following this im pretty ****ed and just hit 2 of the 4 chest machines in my gym, i swap every time which machines ill use. failure again.

then 5 sets of very slow and intense crossover cables on my knees


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

I always find decline db press works best for me, i find i get a better contraction than any other chest movement. The op needs to try a various exercises/routines to find what works best for him as you may find some things work for one that don't work for another.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

So in response to your question OP,yes people do have advice but its only what works for them!You just need to find what works for you.I'm not sold on the Y3T thing it's hardly revolutionary,lift heavy weights 1 week,lift heavy weights add isolations next week,lower weight do high reps drop sets/giants sets/supersets.Basically all it's saying is change it up.I'd be more inclined to go for 5x5 or push/pull/legs for a while for all over strength/gains and your chest should grow.


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

l6max:3781788 said:


> Mixtures, most to failure. Will often drop set on the cable flyes to end..
> 
> I've had a read about and think i may give the Y3T programme a shot, will post up the workout once ive typed it all up.


Ive been using y3t since mid last year and it is well worth it. Definatly feel ive improved. Especially my shoulders which was my weakest point.


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

I think incline press and incline flys hit my chest harder than anything.. Also il start on heavy BB flat bench and work my way up to 2 heavy sets.. Then when I go to incline I shan't lift any lighter as I'm warmed up and I see it as wasting my energy starting light on other exercises and working my way up again! Keep it heavy/ish and train to failure I find that helped mine grow


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

As said its what you find works is what u do id right down all these ideas and try them all till u hit one that suits you.

My suggestion is this and it's what helped me work out what was best for my chest also my weak point.

Over a periodic time set out different excerises say. A set of decline work

Decline bench BB

DECLINE BENCH DB

DECLINE FLYS

Another time

INCLINE BENCH BB

INCLINE DB

INCLINE FLY

next

FLAT BB

FLAT DB

FLAT FLYS

I went and did this using a moderate weight that I lifted extremely strictly F.R.O.M!!!

Not to complete failure on each set but only a rep or two of it, and 4workin set on each exercise (not counting a warm up)

I felt from the DOMS which set hit my chest hardest which was decline work and second was incline work

Then I set out routines using mainly inc. dec. work and occasional flat workto the difference to my growth was amazing!

Of course this was me but I'm trying to show a way for u to work out what will work for you rather than just saying find what works for you

Good luck


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Also can't emphasise the importance of a good spotter on chest days! It's such a dangerous exercise to risk going real heavy with no spotter!!!


----------



## Reddo (Feb 3, 2013)

Mighty Sparrow said:


> Any decline pressing?


This. I was pretty much flat chested when i started working out, did a mix of flat and decline barbell benching, added on flyes and my chest started growing in no time at all


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

I pretty much only do a few sets of incline dumbell press and some dips. 6 sets for chest per week. Go heavy then go home.


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

GolfDelta said:


> So in response to your question OP,yes people do have advice but its only what works for them!You just need to find what works for you.I'm not sold on the Y3T thing it's hardly revolutionary,lift heavy weights 1 week,lift heavy weights add isolations next week,lower weight do high reps drop sets/giants sets/supersets.Basically all it's saying is change it up.I'd be more inclined to go for 5x5 or push/pull/legs for a while for all over strength/gains and your chest should grow.


YT3 Seems to work for Flex Lewis


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

1010AD said:


> YT3 Seems to work for Flex Lewis


Do you seriously think Flex has built his physique using Y3T?Marketing at its very best.He maybe uses it now he's at an extremely advanced level but even then I doubt it,probably does a few Y3T videos for Gaspari then resumes his usual training programme.


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

GolfDelta said:


> Do you seriously think Flex has built his physique using Y3T?Marketing at its very best.He maybe uses it now he's at an extremely advanced level but even then I doubt it,probably does a few Y3T videos for Gaspari then resumes his usual training programme.


I wouldn't say he got where he is today from training Y3T style no but he does use certain bits of it which he says has helped him, so I'm just saying that type of training can work


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

right lads FORGET all this 'pro's' do this or that bollocks thats all it is is marketing BS!!!!

weight training is basic stuff very basic when you break it down lift weight suitable to your strength use good form and grow simples as long as diet is good u can no fail


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

right lads FORGET all this 'pro's' do this or that bollocks thats all it is is marketing BS!!!!

weight training is basic stuff very basic when you break it down lift weight suitable to your strength use good form and grow simples as long as diet is good u can no fail


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Pain2Gain said:


> right lads FORGET all this 'pro's' do this or that bollocks thats all it is is marketing BS!!!!
> 
> weight training is basic stuff very basic when you break it down lift weight suitable to your strength use good form and grow simples as long as diet is good u can no fail


Amen. Lift till you can't lift anymore, lower the weight lift more till you want to cry and drop it on your head, then lower it a little more but not to a pointless weight but just a little so it's still a struggle and keep going then stop. Eat rest repeat mutha****a WOOOOO


----------

